# what is killer bee honey like compared to store bought honey?



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

What are killer bees? Media hype, nothing more. Bees with Africanized ancestry make honey just like bees with out. No difference. Please stop the fear mongering.


----------



## MimbresBees (Sep 22, 2016)

lmao, thanks for the morning funny op, wadf


----------



## R_V (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

"Killer bees" are Apis mellifera same and the honey tastes like honey from Apis mellifera. Meaning there is no difference based on their genetics.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Just read this blog.
http://musingsonbeekeeping.blogspot.com/p/blog-page.html

The guy is beekeeping the "killer bees" as we speak. 
All is well.
Honey tastes the same.
In fact, the *real* Russian bees (those black AMMs, not the multi-race mongrels from Russian Far East) can be just as mean as the so called "killer bees" - exact same honey and largely depends on the local floral sources.


----------



## heybe (Feb 15, 2018)

mike17l said:


> What are killer bees? Media hype, nothing more. Bees with Africanized ancestry make honey just like bees with out. No difference. Please stop the fear mongering.


Is this true? All this time I thought killer bees don't make honey as regular bees??? But they say killer bees attack you when you approach them. I have watched lots of documentary shows where someone got killed because of killer bees.


----------



## mike17l (Jun 22, 2012)

heybe said:


> Is this true? All this time I thought killer bees don't make honey as regular bees??? But they say killer bees attack you when you approach them. I have watched lots of documentary shows where someone got killed because of killer bees.


"Killer Bees" are media hype. Africanized bees are honey bees, they make honey like other honey bees, sometimes they make a lot, most times they do not. Are they more defensive than some European honey bees? yes they are. But, they are just that, defensive. Like all honey bees, they only sting to defend their home. Have people and animals been killed by them? sure, but only because they disturbed the colony. I have picked up dead dogs and removed bees from homes where the owner was killed, every time, the person or animal was at fault. Not once was the attack unprovoked. 

Please stop the fear mongering by referring to them as "killer bees".


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

mike17l said:


> "Killer Bees" are media hype. Africanized bees are honey bees, they make honey like other honey bees, sometimes they make a lot, most times they do not. Are they more defensive than some European honey bees? yes they are. But, they are just that, defensive. Like all honey bees, they only sting to defend their home. Have people and animals been killed by them? sure, but only because they disturbed the colony. I have picked up dead dogs and removed bees from homes where the owner was killed, every time, the person or animal was at fault. Not once was the attack unprovoked.
> 
> Please stop the fear mongering by referring to them as "killer bees".


Sure. Like me sitting on my roof with an M-60 and picking off cars passing by on the road and claiming it was 'defensive' because they were 'disturbing' me.


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

:no:


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

I wonder who would win in a fight between KILLER BEES and MURDER HORNETS!

Dun dun dun...


----------



## B2honey (Jan 19, 2021)

mike17l said:


> "Killer Bees" are media hype. Africanized bees are honey bees, they make honey like other honey bees, sometimes they make a lot, most times they do not. Are they more defensive than some European honey bees? yes they are. But, they are just that, defensive. Like all honey bees, they only sting to defend their home. Have people and animals been killed by them? sure, but only because they disturbed the colony. I have picked up dead dogs and removed bees from homes where the owner was killed, every time, the person or animal was at fault. Not once was the attack unprovoked.
> 
> Please stop the fear mongering by referring to them as "killer bees".


This is almost more delusional than the people defending pitbulls when they eat the owners baby lol

Come on, they make the same honey, but they're a hell of a lot more dangerous. I wouldn't call walking somewhere past a hive that you don't know is there as provoking the bees.


----------

